# Big Oak removal, seacoast NH



## JeffL (Jul 7, 2008)

Refer to THIS thread for more details. olddirty took on the job apparently, and I offered my help to run the ropes for him, Dieter (CUCV) supplied all good stuff (loader, chipper, truck), and me and Jason brought the sawrs. Started about 10am, it put up a bit of a fight, especially those few butt logs, but had it all down and cleaned up come evening time. Dieter has a LOT of wood splitting ahead of him in the near future. :greenchainsaw: 

As sad as some people may be about it, we didnt end up smashing the house. Didnt so much as put a scratch or dent on it in fact.  I have some video of the last few parts of the tree coming down I'll throw together later, but for now, pictures!

The tree, in all its glory.






It looked big here, but in person........looked MUCH bigger. 





Dieter (CUCV), and Jason? (olddirty, and yes I cant remember if it was Justin or Jason. lol)





Pondering.......olddirty style.





Getting ready to finish off the 2nd top.





I got to bomb the one leader over the driveway, blowing out part of the top here. I put one log butt first into the driveway and managed to blast dirty with a rooster tail of dirt. I think he was spitting sand out for 5 minutes after the fact. 





All cleaned off.


----------



## JeffL (Jul 7, 2008)

Notching the last chunk.





Pulling it over with the loader.





Mmmmm, yummy.





We found a surprise inside!





MS660 + 28" bar = not nearly big enough.





All down, house still standing!


----------



## oldirty (Jul 7, 2008)

ya dude!


good pics and good times for sure. 

truth be told jeff you made that tree a but easier on me and i appreciate the effort. sky is the limit as far as potential goes for you in this game we play. you keep doing your thing and put in the time and you'll be a tree stud in no time.

whoever's been training you also deserves some props as well.


by the way, its justin and oldirty. lol

that superman is now hanging from the rearview mirror.


thanks for the pics.


----------



## JeffL (Jul 7, 2008)

As little time as I've spent in a tree, I've been on both ends of "good lowering" and "bad lowering", so can fully appreciate not getting bounced off my spikes when a piece comes off the tree, its the least I could do. And yes they do put the time in at work to train us, its much appreciated. Plus I love this work and will take any opportunity I can get to get a little more exposure.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice job guys, good to see the young talent getting the job done. 

All said and done that was a good size tree. Pictures are great. 

I'd have to give a shootout to the Bobcat and grapple, since I am a Bobcat man, also, double shots to the 660, lookin tough.

Oldirty, looks like you have your pic for the men of AS calendar, ha ha. Excellent work guys. 

Man I wish I could have been there.


----------



## oldirty (Jul 8, 2008)

hey nails. you wanna know the best part about that tree? 

3 people who had never even met before, took that bad larry down to the ground and walking away in about 10 hrs without doing one lick of damage to anything. 

where's tman for this? he likes pictures. speaking of... that calender idea sounds cool. i mean... i know its a biased opinion but i think that shot of me and my 660 on that stump might be a cover shot.


----------



## oldirty (Jul 8, 2008)

this pic here.


----------



## JeffL (Jul 8, 2008)

oldirty said:


> this pic here.


----------



## Adkpk (Jul 8, 2008)

*Excellant*

What a bunch of dirty old studs.


----------



## JeffL (Jul 8, 2008)

Adrpk said:


> What a bunch of dirty old studs.



I didnt take my shirt off, I didnt want to embarrass oldirty.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jul 8, 2008)

That's a player for sure OD, but you'll have to compete with this!






I'm wearing sandles to boot, ahaaa....take that.

I've been playing with different props and lighting in anticipation of the upcomming calendar. I may have peaked at the "maul pose".

How bout some of this. I'm thinkin March or April?


----------



## JeffL (Jul 8, 2008)

I dont like the direction this is going at all.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jul 8, 2008)

Come on Jeff, post em' up, we still have a few months open.

As far as i can tell, Dirty and I have 3 months and the cover so far. Wait, make that 4 months, I'm bringin back the original maul pose.:rockn:


----------



## Adkpk (Jul 8, 2008)

Watch out boys I'm looking for my calender pic.


----------



## JeffL (Jul 8, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Come on Jeff, post em' up, we still have a few months open.
> 
> As far as i can tell, Dirty and I have 3 months and the cover so far. Wait, make that 4 months, I'm bringin back the original maul pose.:rockn:



Check out my "dropping a few sugar maples" video. I drop a tree with my shirt off, its almost like softcore ####.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jul 8, 2008)

Jeff, let's not get ahead of ourselves. We'll start with the calendar and work our way up to the video's.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 9, 2008)

man you scare me this cut are all wight that pour house tom trees


----------



## Podaltura (Jul 9, 2008)

Good work Jeff!!! Congratulations


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jul 9, 2008)

Adrpk said:


> Watch out boys I'm looking for my calender pic.



Get at er', spot's a filling up fast. This guy know's it:agree2:


----------



## oldirty (Jul 9, 2008)

tomtrees58 said:


> man you scare me this cut are all wight that pour house tom trees




what?


all the cuts were over the house man. but if you talking bout that butt cut i was a little leary myself! i had other ideas for that last piece but didnt really like any of them. plus i had just found out about the bobcat at that point. 

hell ya i want to try to pull it over instead of chunk'n down big fatties. truth be told i was tired and i had some faith that i could get it by the corner from where i was looking during the climb. lol.

being serious now though, how would you have dealt with that stem?


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jul 9, 2008)

I was looking at that pull too. It must have been close huh? Hard to tell with pictures.

Hey, you knew what you were doing and got it done, no shame in that. Looks like you played it just right to me, I mean, you got the money shot didn't you?


How did you backcut that pig? Directly or with a bore and strap?


----------



## JeffL (Jul 9, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> I was looking at that pull too. It must have been close huh? Hard to tell with pictures.
> 
> Hey, you knew what you were doing and got it done, no shame in that. Looks like you played it just right to me, I mean, you got the money shot didn't you?
> 
> ...



Straight back cut, keep steady pull on it with the Bobcat and a few hand signals from myself. 

And it missed the house by AT LEAST 12".  

lol


----------



## CUCV (Jul 9, 2008)

JeffL said:


> Straight back cut, keep steady pull on it with the Bobcat and a few hand signals from myself.
> 
> And it missed the house by AT LEAST 12".
> 
> lol



Shoot, I'd say we had at least 4'.

Heck I had been thinking for a week about dropping that whole half of the tree like that. (Note: the excavator showed up yesterday to crush that part of the house) Rachel said he stared at the huge stump for 5 minutes:jawdrop:


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah, that's about where I thought it landed. Cuttin it close, that's what I like to see. Remember, take chances.


----------



## hornett224 (Jul 10, 2008)

*looks like you guys handled it fine to me.*

i have pulled over several like that.especially when tired.

by the way Justin,you made me tired watching you sleep in the spurs.


----------



## woodbooga (Jul 10, 2008)

Awesome pics. Which town in NH was this job, out of curiosity?


----------



## JeffL (Jul 10, 2008)

woodbooga said:


> Awesome pics. Which town in NH was this job, out of curiosity?



Stratham I believe.


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 11, 2008)

Oldirty, I see yer a bottom of yer box cut first guy eh? Just an observation thats all, me I go textbook top cut first, but know many that do it that way and it works well, one member here I've worked with on and off for probably 14 years now does it that way and makes the most perfect notch every time. I guess its just the way you learn it first thats all. I just thought of another sic dog tree guy that does it that way also. This dude I used to work for said that method was a throwback from the days when fellers would use a bow saw to cut the bottom cut and then chop the top out with an axe, makes sense, I dunno. If your good at it it works, otherwise it can leave a "dutchman" (first time I used that term, learned it here, hope its correct) and #@@# up your cut. MDS.


----------



## oldirty (Jul 11, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Yeah, that's about where I thought it landed. Cuttin it close, that's what I like to see. Remember, take chances.



oh yeah nails. not as dangerous as rolling the dice but it was definitely a chance and i liked mine on that cut. its rare in res work that you get a chance to practice your cuts with actual property underneath and all around but have no worries about what could happen. 

you know how it is though, you dont want to put a lick of wood on anything if you cant help it. 


hey mds, your right about starting my scarf from the bottom first and then top cut, thats the way ive been taught. ive tried it the other way but for me that first cut sets the tone for the rest of the cut. i like to find the depth before the angle. the key for me is how open your face is. i needed that butt to hop off the stump so you notice that face cut is not wide open and ive found that for me setting the depth helps to set corners and then you can find what angle best suits your need. i didnt want that butt to fall for too long off the stump just to make sure she wouldnt roll toward the house.

i dont know, i kinda go by what feels right when i make them cuts. if you cant trust yourself your gear is worthless.


----------



## CUCV (Jul 15, 2008)

oldirty said:


> hey mds, your right about starting my scarf from the bottom first and then top cut, thats the way ive been taught. ive tried it the other way but for me that first cut sets the tone for the rest of the cut. i like to find the depth before the angle. the key for me is how open your face is. i needed that butt to hop off the stump so you notice that face cut is not wide open and ive found that for me setting the depth helps to set corners and then you can find what angle best suits your need. i didnt want that butt to fall for too long off the stump just to make sure she wouldnt roll toward the house.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jul 15, 2008)

oldirty said:


> oh yeah nails. not as dangerous as rolling the dice but it was definitely a chance and i liked mine on that cut. its rare in res work that you get a chance to practice your cuts with actual property underneath and all around but have no worries about what could happen.
> 
> you know how it is though, you dont want to put a lick of wood on anything if you cant help it.
> 
> ...






That's the way I cut em' too, OD. On that cut, I would have done it exactly the same. Not too deep, short enough to jump, hold your side (tapered hinge), and watch the roll. Looks like fun trying that money cut over the house.:yourock:


----------



## oldirty (Jul 15, 2008)

CUCV said:


> Now I understand what you were doing. I was curious why you had done it the way you did. I was thinking I would have tried to pull it around further but I was not considering the rolling factor. I learned a ton that day.
> 
> I really wasn't much help that day, I've only been running on 50% for the last month. I got shingles and now the doctors are having trouble figuring out what else is wrong and they think I may have Lyme disease.




D you were plenty of help. hope you feel better and soon man.


----------



## JeffL (Jul 15, 2008)

oldirty said:


> D you were plenty of help. hope you feel better and soon man.



Ditto. You didnt seem to have any problems lopping up brush and dragging it over the chipper. Hell, I think you were carrying bigger logs than I was. Afterall, it WAS a weekend, I had to take it easy.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 29, 2008)

oldirty said:


> this pic here.



I think that picture would get you a bucket a freezing cold water tossed on you... from me.
But yup, nice job.
P.S don't bother trying to run me down to kick my ass for the water, you would NEVER catch me.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 29, 2008)

By the way: you guys make me look good. I don't know what drugs you give your girls but if they ever miss a dose they are going to RUN.


----------



## oldirty (Jul 30, 2008)

treemandan said:


> By the way: you guys make me look good. I don't know what drugs you give your girls but if they ever miss a dose they are going to RUN.



not only does my 660 say magnum on it but so do my Trojan's.


lol


----------



## oldirty (Jul 30, 2008)

treemandan said:


> But yup, nice job.
> .



thanks bud


----------



## treemandan (Jul 30, 2008)

oldirty said:


> not only does my 660 say magnum on it but so do my Trojan's.
> 
> 
> lol



Thank F-ing God for that!

So, was this a side job of yours? I thought I read that you took the job but I didn't know what that meant entirely.
Some tree to do in one day from start to finish... even the neverending piles of sawdust. 
How many guys? 3? 
One thing though. How in the hell do you keep that helmet on?


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 30, 2008)

Got sat set oldirtbag, working on sunday now, lookin fun too. Sorry to lazy to pm-latter.


----------



## oldirty (Jul 30, 2008)

treemandan said:


> One thing though. How in the hell do you keep that helmet on?



situational awareness. at all times i want to know where anything is relative to my body. that and i dont really like to have anything touching my head. keep the adjustment tight enough and no head banging till i am on the ground, that helmet isnt going anywhere.


yup 3 guys though. jeffL and the homeowner, CUCV. he had his own chipper and kept the wood. i wont lie though it was a good tree, she beat me up bad enough that my golf game the next day was terrible. too tired. lol


i "took" the job from this site. CUCV had a tree he needed down and i didnt have to do anything with the wood. a climbers dream side job. so i took the ride up to his place. the ol "have saw and climbing gear will travel trick".


----------



## treemandan (Jul 30, 2008)

oldirty said:


> situational awareness. at all times i want to know where anything is relative to my body. that and i dont really like to have anything touching my head. keep the adjustment tight enough and no head banging till i am on the ground, that helmet isnt going anywhere.
> 
> 
> yup 3 guys though. jeffL and the homeowner, CUCV. he had his own chipper and kept the wood. i wont lie though it was a good tree, she beat me up bad enough that my golf game the next day was terrible. too tired. lol
> ...


 
I forgot to make the joke that the only way to keep those hats on is to crank em tight enough to deprive your head of oxygen. I just have to look up and they fall off me. If you can keep that hat on and all together then you must be something. 
That was my first advertising in the local rags- Have saw will travel.
It was also Ray Mossie"s slogan, God rest his soul. Now I get nervous when I leave my street.
Was down in Berwyn today for a job and ate a tuna hoagie in the pizza joint across from Mainline Mower. You know your way around here right?


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jul 30, 2008)

Oldirty, since you're here, tell me how great that 660 is, I am closing in on an 066 fully rebuilt with full wrap heated handles and an extended bar cover for throwing chips away better (a genuine Western saw), or a new 660, or a new 880. Need some pushin.


----------



## oldirty (Jul 30, 2008)

660 is a beast, plain and simple. beast. mean dog in the big wood and rips the soft wood up. i'd buy another, thats for sure.

great saw. although an 880 would be sick.


why another saw?


----------



## oldirty (Jul 30, 2008)

i was in wayne for a yr and a half. remember that conversation we had about valley forge? i was there in 94 and some of 95.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 30, 2008)

oldirty said:


> i was in wayne for a yr and a half. remember that conversation we had about valley forge? i was there in 94 and some of 95.



Yup I remember. Do you know the guys at Mainline Mower? Good peeps and good with Stihls... and you can pick it up next week.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jul 30, 2008)

Cause I sold my sawmill and want to use some of the cash to secure a good milling saw when I need it. Bro has the 3120, but I don't want to bother him borrowing it. I have the 394 that would work too. Kind of want a big Stihl. Yeah that's it, I just want one.

Oh, in that second post of yours, are you talking to me? Cant tell.

I see now, looks like you and Dan.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 30, 2008)

oldirty said:


> 660 is a beast, plain and simple. beast. mean dog in the big wood and rips the soft wood up. i'd buy another, thats for sure.
> 
> great saw. although an 880 would be sick.
> 
> ...



Ol-D? Really. That's kinda sorta like a dumb question.

I was think of getting the 880 with a couple different bar sizes. Still I do not need it like I need to save for college.


----------



## oldirty (Jul 30, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Yup I remember. Do you know the guys at Mainline Mower? Good peeps and good with Stihls... and you can pick it up next week.




never got off campus too much. i knew where the dip store was and i made it to south street a couple times to drink some 40's in the alleys. lol.

the city of brotherly love!


----------



## oldirty (Jul 30, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Cause I sold my sawmill and want to use some of the cash to secure a good milling saw when I need it. Bro has the 3120, but I don't want to bother him borrowing it. I have the 394 that would work too. Kind of want a big Stihl. Yeah that's it, I just want one.
> 
> Oh, in that second post of yours, are you talking to me? Cant tell.
> 
> I see now, looks like you and Dan.





i was wondering about that 3120, thats why i asked about getting another big saw. hey man, you dont have a 120cc saw of your own.....good enough reason for getting one. works for me.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 31, 2008)

oldirty said:


> never got off campus too much. i knew where the dip store was and i made it to south street a couple times to drink some 40's in the alleys. lol.
> 
> the city of brotherly love!



what did you run out of dips?

40's in the alleys all the way. No stranger to being behind the 8 ball huh? A little 20/20? Thank God for growing up.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 31, 2008)

oldirty said:


> never got off campus too much. i knew where the dip store was and i made it to south street a couple times to drink some 40's in the alleys. lol.
> 
> the city of brotherly love!



Did you go to the military acadamey. I remember talking about it but I forget... a little.


----------



## oldirty (Aug 1, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Did you go to the military acadamey. I remember talking about it but I forget... a little.



for a hot minute.


----------

